# Making a genuine parts cabinet.



## John (Apr 2, 2013)

Making a genuine parts cabinet.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 2, 2013)

John said:


> Making a genuine parts cabinet.
> View attachment 90645View attachment 90646View attachment 90647




Lol wow....


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright john! Looking good. I see another one in the back ground, will these be for sale? Id love to put my shop logo on one.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW John!!!!!!!!  You have the most amazing metalworking skills I have ever seen with all your projects.  Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## tailhole (Apr 2, 2013)

*nice work*

very impressive!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice touch using original Schwinn hanging tank straps for the drawer pulls!

In all seriousness, though, nice work. Very classic styling.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 2, 2013)

*cabinet*

Nice job ! Pure AMERICAN BUILT WITH PRIDE!  Nice craftsmanship...

                                   Gary J 
                                   SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                   TACOMA,WN


----------



## Boris (Apr 2, 2013)

Ho Hum! Just another one of John's FABULOUS creations!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay you are officially out of control! Nice job. Where will this madness stop--Lobdell horizontal spring seat? Just sayin my No-Nose would look good with one of those. I'm also waiting for your magnum opus-the two speed Musselman shifter! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Apr 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Okay you are officially out of control! Nice job. Where will this madness stop--Lobdell torpedo spring seat? Just sayin my No-Nose would look good with one of those. I'm also waiting for your magnum opus-the two speed Musselman shifter! V/r Shawn



You aren't asking for much are you ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Alright john! Looking good. I see another one in the back ground, will these be for sale? Id love to put my shop logo on one.




I have extras and will trade.
Thanks, John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Okay you are officially out of control! Nice job. Where will this madness stop--Lobdell horizontal spring seat? Just sayin my No-Nose would look good with one of those. I'm also waiting for your magnum opus-the two speed Musselman shifter! V/r Shawn




actually Jim is making those...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm just waiting for you to unveil a repop '35 BLuebird frame...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm thinking some one needs a "Golden Man Card" award for the fabrication, excellent workmanship and dedication to the hobby. What kind of trades are you looking for?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 3, 2013)

I want to paint one!


----------



## John (Apr 4, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I want to paint one!




I need a green one to match the '40 Huffman
I will drop it off.
John


----------



## John (Apr 4, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I'm thinking some one needs a "Golden Man Card" award for the fabrication, excellent workmanship and dedication to the hobby. What kind of trades are you looking for?




My wish list to buy, trade and trade with cash. I also have other parts to trade.
I will trade and pay extra for any of these parts.
Headlight for 1941 Huffman springer front fork
New Departure 2 speed, complete or parts, NOS to old and rusty
Clipper speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
Travelog speedometer, original, re-buildable core, or restored one
Tomahawk stems
Green rusted '40 Twin flex forks, buy or for trade, I have forks that have been sandblasted for new paint, and will trade the forks and cash for old rusted dark green originals.
Torrington handle bars SB braced 30” and 28"
Shelby handle bar stem
’37 Huffman Firestone streamline putter handle bar stem, repop or original
Small Persons tombstone reflector for the '37 Huffman Streamline
Locking fork assembly for Huffman
Mustache bars
Deep McCauley fenders
Bikes I would like to buy
1955-57 Huffy radio bikes

Thanks,
John


----------



## John (May 22, 2013)

*Huffman parts*

Huffman


----------



## Oldbikes (May 22, 2013)

Now THAT is COOL!  I love it!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2013)

John said:


> Huffman
> View attachment 97611View attachment 97613View attachment 97614View attachment 97610View attachment 97612




You're Killing me!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2013)

Amazing work John.  Great pinstripping work on the Huffman cabinet.  Does this mean you are taking custom paint schematic projects on?  Markivpedalpusher mentioned how cool these cabinets were in the past, but I hadn't seen the pics until now.
NICE!


----------



## John (May 23, 2013)

Hey Nick,
Tom Clark is painting the art work on the boxes, tcbrushwerks@verison.net . He will bring it to the next Cyclone Coaster ride for me to pick up. 
Thanks, John


----------

